# Red Stripe sign Thing



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi All Happy New Year,

Quick Question, We can now put out scooter on the back (on a rack not towed) of our camper.

Ive seen campers with a red & white stripe board on bikes etc.

Is this a legal requirment for Europe we tour France and UK?

Do you know what they are called?

Thanks All
Chris


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Not needed in France and UK. But is in Spain, for example.

Dave


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Should you wish one:
http://www.outdoorbits.com/safety-c-156_5_29.html

I actually regretted not having one once, in France. I feared I may be forced into Spain to get some sun!

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> Not needed in France and UK. But is in Spain, for example.


And Italy.

Did I read something somewhere that they needed to be the aluminium kind (not the plastic one I have  )

And there's a right way and a wrong way to mount them. Info around here somewhere.

Gerald


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Stripes should face the correct way,
Loddy


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Which is?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

**** said:


> Which is?


Maker's name the right way up?

It works for me!!! :wink:

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> Did I read something somewhere that they needed to be the aluminium kind (not the plastic one I have  )
> Gerald


You did indeed Gerald.

Never been able to understand why the ones sold by Fiamma are plastic. :? :roll:

They should surely get it right for their home market!!

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

**** said:


> Which is?


See >> HERE <<

Gerald

_Edit: And >> HERE << for a better explanation_


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

geraldandannie said:


> And Italy.
> 
> Did I read something somewhere that they needed to be the aluminium kind (not the plastic one I have  )
> 
> ...


Well, that's news to me, and it makes me feel better about having to buy one in Italy when I forgot to put the plastic one in a while back.

Just before going into Italy I went to get the sign, which wasn't there. We resolved to find somewhere as soon as we went over the border. Fortunately there was a 'sosta' listed at a motorhome dealers place, with co-ords, so off we went. BUT we passed to incidents on the way at which there were lots of carabiniere - as luck would have it they were all too busy to notice our absent sign.

We managed to get what we wanted thanks a German-speaking member of staff (we don't do Italian!), but I nearly fell over at the price - about 30 euros IIRC. BUT it is a quality job, and I can understand the written Italian which says it is approved by their Transport Ministry.

So I didn't cost us 30E after all! - Made my day


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> **** said:
> 
> 
> > Which is?
> ...


Gerald. I may be reading the two bits of info wrong but they appear to be saying opposite things to me. The Outdoor Bits sign is, in fact, correct for use abroad and not the UK. The lines should slope down to the off side. That also fits with Zeb's idea that the makers name should be upright (in Fiammaland anyway)


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

cronkle said:


> Gerald. I may be reading the two bits of info wrong but they appear to be saying opposite things to me. The Outdoor Bits sign is, in fact, correct for use abroad and not the UK. The lines should slope down to the off side


Hmm. In the UK, the offside is the right, so what you say is correct. If, indeed, the specification states "off side". It may be that the previous poster referred to this as being the driver's side (on a RHD van), so sloping to the offside (driver's side) would be correct for abroad.

There must be chapter and verse somewhere :roll:

Gerald


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> cronkle said:
> 
> 
> > Gerald. I may be reading the two bits of info wrong but they appear to be saying opposite things to me. The Outdoor Bits sign is, in fact, correct for use abroad and not the UK. The lines should slope down to the off side
> ...


I have to admit that I have known about this little 'gem' of information for a number of years now but have never seen the regulations or legislation that it is based on. I suspect that Zeb's idea that you should get the makers name the right way up is probably as definitive as we need to get.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao tutti, am on mobile just now, so unable to check my posts. However somewhere I did post on here details of the relative legislation.Which I wouldn't waste too much time over. My board is plastic, no homologation no. no maker's name. July 2009 Ministry examiners for Italian plates didn't give it a second glance.At a recent motorhome event about 50% with bike racks had a board, about 50% of which were plastic.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Advertising content removed by moderators


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Think I got mine from John Cross Motorhomes, about £8 from memory.

Tied it on to go into Italy as best you can on a scooter with a couple of boot laces. Eventually got fed up with it so chucked it in the garage with all the other stuff we apparently need, Its probably still there, only a few vans in italy actually had them on anyway.

Just paint the side of your bike red and white. I mean why is it needed? I flipping big white motorhome with a little bike on the back is not exactly hard to miss.


----------



## Spooky_b329 (Jan 24, 2009)

Do you actually need one? I thought a visiting vehicle in the EU just had to be legal in its home country. Obviously using a board is best and will reduce the chance of trying to explain to a foreign copper that you are exempt from their definition of a roadworthy vehicle, but at the end of the day, its not required?


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Spooky_b329 said:


> Do you actually need one? I thought a visiting vehicle in the EU just had to be legal in its home country. Obviously using a board is best and will reduce the chance of trying to explain to a foreign copper that you are exempt from their definition of a roadworthy vehicle, but at the end of the day, its not required?


I suspect there are two elements to your question with the first one being answered by yourelf - yes it is easier to 'comply' rather than argue it out at the side of the road in a strange language.

The second part is that you may have a point. Up until fairly recently it was said that it was mandatory for vehicles to carry a 1st Aid kit in Germany. This has recently changed to say that this is only a requirement for German registered vehicles. The suggestion is that the principle of legality in the home country has been argued and accepted by the German authortities. This may well be the way that various other differences may go with the stripey board eventually being one of those issues and the Italian and Spanish authorities having to learn about and accept it.

That does, of course, mean that they could also argue that what they consider should also be appropriate in all other EU countries and so it could end up as law here. If you see what I am trying to say.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Advertising content removed by moderators


Rather pathetic removing the prices. It was not an offer to sell, supply or advertise.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

The red and white stripe is not a requirement in all countries, but as a driver following the board does a good job of attracting attention to the extra length strapped to the rear of the unit.

I always travel with my board on the motorbike rack, it's just sensible.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This is the one I got from a company called John Cross Motorhomes

Bloody great value I think and "oh" its been reduced to just £5.50 now! Hurry and get one while stocks last (probably)

They do the Aluminium (proper ones if you really want to be anal) for a bit more as well.

Shoe laces to tie onto your bike not included

http://www.johnscrossshop.co.uk/products.php?product=Warning-Sign-Plastic-Bike-Rack-98782%2d005-

BD


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

barryd said:


> This is the one I got from a company called John Cross Motorhomes
> 
> Bloody great value I think and "oh" its been reduced to just £5.50 now! Hurry and get one while stocks last (probably)
> 
> ...


So both prices from JC would be:

'Plastic £5-50
Aluminium £25.00'

Quite a difference really. I can see why I only saw the plastic ones when I was in Italy!!!!!!!


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

Why not just stick the plastic one too a sheet of ally its then an alloy one :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

jonse said:


> Why not just stick the plastic one too a sheet of ally its then an alloy one :lol:


Neat idea, but there are precise regulations concerning colour, reflectivity etc.. :roll:

I'd trust Eddied's comments, having seen for ourselves how few Italian motorhomers bother with the correct sign . . . if they bother at all!!

Typical of Italy, and most refreshing I have to say  . They create the rules in miniscule detail, then ignore them until someone goes way OTT. When this occurs they have the rules in place so the police can take action as necessary.

Dave


----------

